# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG  ORT JTAG - Samsung Galaxy S3 Sprint [ Samsung SPH-L710 ] Repair Dead Boot

## gsm_bouali

* *    ORT - JTAG UPDATE [22 May 2013]  Description :   *Samsung SPH-L710 [ Galaxy S3 Sprint ] Repair Dead Boot*  Release Notes and Files:   *Samsung_SPH_L710.dll* Repairing Sam,sung SPH-L710  Connect Battery and USB CableDownload DLL File "Samsung_SPH_L710.dll" Place in phones folderStart الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Latest VersionGo to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Select ModelClick Repair ORT Team News and Blog **   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_  * * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *  *

----------


## TIGER_GSM

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك على الموضوع 
بالتوفيق باذن الله

----------

